# Lạc Vào "mê Hồn Trận" Thuốc Kích Dục Nữ



## XinhXinh (13 Tháng bảy 2012)

Xuất  hiện nhan nhản trên các trang web với nhiều lời quảng cáo hấp dẫn,  thuốc kích dục nữ được rao bán công khai với công dụng như  “bùa tình”  để làm nhanh quá trình "yêu" với cô gái mà đối tượng nhắm tới.

Dạo chợ online mua "bùa" để được yêu

  Thay  vì tìm cho mình "người trong mộng"để thổ lộ tình cảm, nhiều đối tượng  "khát yêu" đã tìm đến thuốc kích dục nhằm hạ gục nhanh để ép các cô gái  "yêu" theo kiểu miễn cưỡng bằng "bùa yêu". Nhiều kẻ có suy nghĩ rằng  không yêu được thì "chiếm đoạt" để được thỏa mãn chuyện "yêu" với người  khác giới.
 Mạng  Internet là nơi để các đầu nậu thuốc kích dục lợi dụng làm "chợ online"  công khai bày bán các loại thuốc có thể làm nhanh quá trình "yêu". Chỉ  cần vào Google và gõ "thuốc kích dục nữ", "đồ chơi tình dục"… sẽ thấy  xuất hiện nhan nhản các trang cần rao bán "bùa yêu"  kích dục nữ.





 Trên các trang mạng xuất hiện nhan nhản quảng cáo thuốc kích dục cho nữ giới
  Vào  trang: www. rao...com, người ta sẽ thấy những lời quảng cáo mời gọi tạo  trí tò mò kiểu như: "Bạn muốn… với bạn gái, nhưng vì bạn gái của bạn  quá khó khăn, nhút nhát trong chuyện ấy? Bạn muốn kiểm tra xem bạn gái  mình còn trong trắng không? Muốn sở hữu nàng và muốn nàng yêu bạn mãi  mãi. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện điều đó  một cách dễ dàng, bí mật an toàn tuyệt đối".
 Để  đảm bảo sự hiệu quả và an toàn khi sử dụng, trang web này không quên  giới thiệu và thêm: "Thuốc kích dục dành cho nữ, hàng nhập khẩu 100% ,  không gây ra tác dụng phụ. Để hiệu quả cao và không bị mất tác dụng,  không pha thuốc với trà đá, sinh tố, rượu-bia và nước chua có tính  axit".
 Và trang  này cũng không quên rao bảng giá, thấp nhất là 250 ngàn/hộp, cao nhất  lên tới 700 ngàn đến 1 triệu đồng/hộp. Để thu hút và kiếm lời nhiều hơn,  nội dung quảng cáo được nhấn mạnh: "Tất cả các mặt hàng đều được nhập  từ Mỹ, chất lượng đảm bảo, bí mật, thao tác nhanh gọn. Giá thuốc càng  cao thì tác dụng của thuốc càng mạnh và nhanh thấm vào người bạn gái  hơn".
 Trang này  còn cho biết công dụng và các dạng thuốc khác nhau để có thể tiếp cận  bạn tình của mình nhanh hơn và không bị phát hiện là mình đang sử dụng  "bùa yêu": " Những loại trên là thông dụng và giá cực mềm. Mình có rất  nhiều hàng Vip, tác dụng cực mạnh, đa dạng về chủng loại: Dạng nước,  viên sủi, bột, singum…gọi cho mình theo số: 012568…để có giá tốt nhất.  Công dụng của thuốc là làm tăng hocmon sinh dục ở nữ, khiến bạn gái rạo  rực, ham muốn và sẽ chủ động đề nghị cho bạn làm chuyện ấy…".
 Bên  cạnh quảng cáo bán thuốc kích dục, trang này còn đăng hình quảng cáo  các dụng cụ kích dục nam-nữ với đủ chủng loại khác nhau tạo cảm giác  thật như đang làm chuyện ấy với bạn tình.
 Nhập  địa chỉ trang web: Shopxx.net, dochoi… sẽ bắt gặp những hình ảnh khiêu  gợi và những lời quảng cáo về thuốc kích dục rất mát mắt. Đồng thời,  trang này còn quảng cáo các dạng nước hoa có chất kích dục cao. Ngoài  ra, trang web này còn cho biết, nếu bạn nào không đủ túi tiền để sử dụng  thì có thể mua các loại thuốc Trung Quốc giá rẻ nhưng sẽ không thể đảm  bảo tính an toàn.
 Thuốc  kích dục đang được rao bán trên mạng với đầy đủ các chủng loại khác  nhau. Vô tình lạc trên những "đại lộ đen" như thế này, người ta rất dễ  bị kích thích vì những lời quảng cáo có cánh.
  Công nghệ phát tán "bùa yêu"
  Theo  những lời quảng cáo có cánh về công dụng của các loại thuốc trên, chúng  tôi đã tìm những số liên lạc của các chủ đầu nậu thuốc kích dục và được  những người này nhấn mạnh hơn về tác dụng "hạ gục nhanh", "tiêu diệt  gọn" đối tượng để được "yêu" mà không phải tốn thời gian tán tỉnh, cưa  cẩm vừa tốn kém lại mệt mỏi.
 Liên  lạc với số 097834xxx, chúng tôi được người đầu dây phía bên kia cho  hay: "Anh cứ yên tâm, tụi em làm việc uy tín, không có chuyện quảng cáo  sai sự thật về công dụng của nó đâu". Để tạo thêm lòng tin, người này  thuyết phục thêm: "Nếu anh cảm thấy không yên tâm thì khi mua thuốc em  có thể giảm giá lấy uy tín lần sau anh em mình làm việc tiếp".
 Để  kịp bắt mối và phát tán "bùa yêu" nhằm kiếm lợi, người đàn ông chèo kéo  và hứa sẽ giúp đỡ tạo mối kiếm lời: "Nếu anh giới thiệu được bạn bè mua  thuốc cho em, anh sẽ được hưởng phần trăm hoa hồng. Trong một thời gian  nhất định, thấy anh có thể giới thiệu nhiều người em sẽ cân nhắc để anh  làm đầu mối tiêu thụ và được nhận chế độ thưởng hậu hĩnh".




 Dụng cụ kích dục cũng được rao bán trên mạng
  Vào  vai dân buôn, chúng tôi tiếp tục liên lạc với SĐT 0909786xxx và nhận  được lời chào hàng rất thân mật: "Đến với dịch vụ của tụi em, anh sẽ có  được tất cả những gì thuộc về cô ấy. Đảm bảo không hiệu quả không tính  tiền".
 Khi được  hỏi: "Chúng tôi muốn mua về bán lại cho người khác", anh này trả lời:  "Vậy thì tốt quá! Tụi em cân nhắc giá cả hợp lý, anh chỉ cần để lại giấy  tờ tùy thân để làm tin rồi em sẽ tạo điều kiện thuận lợi để anh em mình  hợp tác làm ăn".
 "Cò"  thuốc kích dục giới thiệu thêm: "Anh muốn lấy hàng mối, chỗ em có đầy  đủ các loại thuốc kích dục cho nữ giới với các chủng loại khác nhau dễ  tiếp cận bạn tình, đồng thời hiệu quả lại rất cao không sợ bị hố khi  giao hàng cho khách".Viet Bao (Theo Infonet)​


----------

